

Digital Poignance: Redditors retouch photo of late toddler for parents - JPKab
http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/19lzy5/this_is_my_son_dexter_he_picked_these_flowers/

======
JPKab
I posted this because it was one of these odd moments of beauty that I've seen
that I can't imagine taking place without the internet. It was truly a moving
thing to witness, and yet I have never even heard the voice of any of the
participants.

